# Performance Catapults EPS #031



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I just received my EPS from Jim Harris at Performance Catapults and all I can say is: Wow! Fantastic! Spectacular! [insert superlative here]!

With over 11,000 views of his EPS offering in the Vendor Classified forum there is no doubt that people find his slingshots to be the top of the line in quality. This beauty is perfect in every way. I've always wanted to own one of these and I inquired as he was just finishing this one up. I was lucky enough to be at the right time and the right place as this 031 will be the last one of this frame size for a little while since Jim is going to start on his 2.5 frames. Personally, this frame size couldn't fit me better. It feels very solid in the hand and shoots with stability. Tex's band set is a perfect match for this slingshot. My first shots had good grouping from the start.

As a work of art, this slingshot will be left out for all to see. The cocobolo and those brass mosaic pins are just beautiful and I can't imagine putting this slingshot in the dark when I'm not shooting it. I'll just have to cover the bands a bit so the UV doesn't break them down too fast. This is rugged and elegant at the same time; a rare combination.

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nice review Steve!!!


----------

